
A collaborative step-by-step guide to build habits - emilwallner
https://myelin.io/build-habits
======
emilwallner
I’ve been playing around with a new format to create step-by-step guides. It’s
a way to optimize how we approach something we want to learn, know where to
start, and the best resources to use. I’d love your support in trying it out.
This is how you can help: 1) If you think there is a better way to break down
‘how we build habits’, you can create a new learning list. If you like
learning steps in other learning list you can drag and drop them to your list.
2) If you think the structure is good, but certain learning steps suck, then
you can click on ‘alternatives to this learning step’, and submit your own
take on it.

